# Scales and Flats is there an easy way to understand them?



## tina (Dec 5, 2014)

Hi I have just started to learn guitar I'am a senior with no music knowledge at all. I am taking
lessons and learning sharps and flats is there an easy way to understand them.
When I look at music showing a flat I have to stop and think how to play it. Can anyone help me regarding
learning sharps and flats. Sharps I find easier to understand. One thing I can't understand is one piece had
and E# I could not understand where an E# was .What I understand is A# is the same as a Bb and the same with 
D# is a Eb and A G# is a Ab little confusing to me so far. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Dos this help?

...I suspect that you have seen this before...if so, my apologies.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Flats are one fret lower, sharps one fret higher than the standard note. Which you use depends on what key you are in. It will make more sense when you know some theory. E# is the same pitch as F.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

E# would be F, but I can't think of a proper context for using E# in place of F. Maybe there is?


----------



## tina (Dec 5, 2014)

Thank you for your reply I will print out what you sent me and memorize ut

- - - Updated - - -

Thank you for your help.

- - - Updated - - -

Thank your for your help

- - - Updated - - -

Thank your very much for suggestions for my question I tried to reply to each answer but I am not sure I did it right. So if I didn't I appreciate
all the replies.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

dradlin said:


> E# would be F, but I can't think of a proper context for using E# in place of F. Maybe there is?


Only for us theory geeks...

In a scale, each letter name should only appear once, so if, for example, you were playing an F# major scale (unlikely, I know), the seventh note in the scale would be E#.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

bw66 said:


> Only for us theory geeks...
> 
> In a scale, each letter name should only appear once, so if, for example, you were playing an F# major scale (unlikely, I know), the seventh note in the scale would be E#.


Well there you have it...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Practice. Studying charts gives you some theory but you have to practice to be able to really play them properly.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

As you learn scales you'll use the circle of fifths and also learn the order and number of sharps or flats in the various key signatures. Google is your friend here... Start with Major scales. C, A, G, E , D are all guitar friendly scales. Getting into theory is difficult at first, and the guitar fretboard is of no real logical help the way a piano keyboard is, but a little theory background will make learning the instrument and learning songs much easier in the end. Good luck. This is a site I've used many times:

http://www.musictheory.net/lessons


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

That is a great link .....thanks....


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> Dos this help?
> 
> ...I suspect that you have seen this before...if so, my apologies.
> 
> ...


I didn't know where the notes were, so thanks Dave. This will come in handy when I get my Spider Capo from Santa.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

Has anyone explaining "Enharmonic equivalents" to you yet? Easy rule of thumb if you get sharps but not flats, an A flat is a G sharp, a B flat is an A sharp they are the same note which is what makes them enharmonically equivalent.


----------

